# Xbox event today



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Is anybody going to watch? They're doing their presentation today, just like Sony did back in February. I'm curious to see what they show. I'm sure some people are just going to troll away and don't care, but I'm fair and I give everyone a chance.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be watching.
The 'preshow' is starting on Gametrailers.com in 30 min now and the main thing in 1h30m (for those that didn't know).
I'm slightly worried about what they'll show given previous events and given rumours surrounding the box, but I think it's a duty of any game enthusiast to follow these kinds of things :b
I hope they can do interesting stuff and bring some good games out. There needs to be competition between the platforms and I hope it can improve the game quality.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll be watching, Doubt it'll be better then PS4.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> I'll be watching, Doubt it'll be better then PS4.


PS4 seems very consumer friendly from a hardware perspective. Some of the rumours about the new Xbox are that it won't be quite so much.. but we'll see.
It ultimately depends on the games though imo, and there hasn't been many shown for the PS4 yet, so have to wait and see at E3.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

whats the event being shown on? live? youtube?

rushing home from work soon, so excited!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

galente said:


> whats the event being shown on? live? youtube?
> 
> rushing home from work soon, so excited!


I believe live. I don't even know the details myself.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

If it requires a constant connection, it is going to fail big time. Hopefully they listened to people. Also the used the game bit, havn't really kept up with it so don't know if they are going to allow them or not. That will also make it a failure! if they don't


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

That always online thing has been debunked a few times now. I highly doubt they'd go with that, but you never know. I'm not defending Microsoft or anything, but the only reason people are hating them is because of things that aren't even factual right now. I think that's dumb personally.

Rumours are just rumours. Let's see what they have to show off first before we hate them for it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really loving this so far. It's nice that I can finally feel like an @sshole talking to a console to change channels for me. Just get to games already :b


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Sports Everywhere

Partnership with EA

End strong with... Call of Duty

I can't stop vomiting in my mouth.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Underwhelming. Had hoped for more games and more gameplay footage.
Don't care about tv stuff, don't care about menu navigation.
And the box looks like a 1980s VCR ^^;


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I...gotta be honest, that was a really sh!tty conference. Come on Microsoft. I was willing to give you guys a chance, but this is just getting irritating now. That Call of Duty thing was stupid too. Games are trying _way_ too hard these days to be movies. Want to know what the bad thing about that is? Movies are designed to be a couple of hours long. Games aren't fun for a few hours anymore. I demand at least 10 hours from my games, and most of the games I buy are capable of providing that, regardless of the platform it's on. It's nice to have a story, but don't be _about_ the story. Be about how the story and game work together to give you an interactive experience.

I swear to God I thought that Call of Duty game was supposed to be a movie. I really don't know about this. I mean I guess we still have E3 to look forward to, but I really can't see them getting me at all excited for it. Yup, I'm definitely going with PS4 and Wii U again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Milco said:


> Underwhelming. Had hoped for more games and more gameplay footage.
> Don't care about tv stuff, don't care about menu navigation.
> And the box looks like a 1980s VCR ^^;


Agreed. Console design is ugly. Reminds me of a Phillips CD-I.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Xbox One is weak. Cliffy B was right, the PS4 will win next gen.
I own an Xbox 360, but the rumor is that Xbox One will block used games -_-
M$ is holding off on revealing exclusives until e3, if there is no Gears of War 4 I do not care.
Also, the new controller looks less comfortable but supposedly the triggers respond quicker and the D-Pad is better.

Edit: Now the rumor is that the Xbox One will charge you if you try to play used games >|


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

The new Xbox's official name definitely came out of left field. I was impressed by the reveal, not absolutely blown away but impressed. The design was almost exactly what I thought it would be:just a sleeker and shinier 360.

The reveal was kinda boring. I'm not really into sports games so I was slightly disappointed that about half of the conference was devoted to sport games. The constant Kinect hype was also boring. +5 points to every speaker for finding a unique and fancy of saying that the Kinect is "really *bleeping* amazing." Their Quantum Break trailer has definitely got me fascinated. I'm also interested in COD Ghosts, only because the dynamic maps sound and look promising.

And alas, the burning questions as to rather the console will be backwards compatible or if the always online requirement rumour is true remain unanswered. Here's hoping for a more entertaining and informative showcase at E3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Confirmed by IGN:

Does not require constant online connection

Is not backwards compatible

Expected those two. It looks like they are trying to cut down on costs by axing backwards compatibility. I personally don't care about backwards compatibility, but apparently a lot of people do, so they aren't going to be happy with this.

Nothing on used games, but I'd imagine that it would play them. 

Still not interested. I highly doubt E3 is going to change my mind. None of the games they showed off were anything spectacular. Maybe Quantum Break, but it just looks like a bad TV show, so nothing too interesting here.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cronos said:


> And alas, the burning questions as to rather the console will be backwards compatible or if the always online requirement rumour is true remain unanswered. Here's hoping for a more entertaining and informative showcase at E3.


It will not require you to always be online. It has been officially confirmed/denied.
Also, the Xbox One will not be backwards compatible (not confirmed, but I believe it)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I normally watch all these things despite not even really using my consoles but I couldn't be bothered this time. 80% of my facebook is made up of game fans and developers so they're all posting about it live anyway or should I say ranting for the most part 

It's probably bad that I saw the words xbox reveal and the first thoughts that came to mind were: sports, media, entertainment, overly charismatic pr people, fluff.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

PS4 reveal was way better than this. I feel like they had something for everyone there. Here, it's basically just the same Xbox 360 stuff with a new name. New Kinect features were not impressive at all.

I guess the reveal wasn't supposed to be about games, but, you know, when debuting a GAMING console, you'd probably want to show off some games, and not just lame trailers either. I mean actual gameplay.

Man, I know the Wii U is struggling right now, but I really can't see either company blowing them out of the water at this point. This really is going to be a tough market to throw new consoles into.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Confirmed by IGN:
> 
> Does not require constant online connection
> 
> ...


Yes, I personally expected the system to not be backwards compatible as well. I think it would be in good spirit if M$ got to offering on demand Xbox 360 games for the new console at launch. This should be easy enough, considering there are plenty of on demand titles on XBL servers already.

Yep, Kotaku released an article mentioning used games being blocked, but the rumor was later shifted and now the rumor is that you will be charged. Unfortunately, I think both companies (MS & Sony) have software that can detect used games and so if MS does it, I expect Sony to do it as well...although Sony will be a definite buy if they choose to ignore that technology while MS takes advantage of it.

I doubt MS will reveal any exclusives that will sell me at E3 either. Supposedly Xbox One already has 13 exclusives in the works with 8 of which being entirely new IPs. There is a lot of room for error there, but I simply don't have faith in Microsoft. They push the crappy Kinect too much, they charge for a service that is outdated and otherwise free elsewhere, and their old exclusives have been ran into the dirt.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Theologic said:


> Yes, I personally expected the system to not be backwards compatible as well. I think it would be in good spirit if M$ got to offering on demand Xbox 360 games for the new console at launch. This should be easy enough, considering there are plenty of on demand titles on XBL servers already.
> 
> Yep, Kotaku released an article mentioning used games being blocked, but the rumor was later shifted and now the rumor is that you will be charged. Unfortunately, I think both companies (MS & Sony) have software that can detect used games and so if MS does it, I expect Sony to do it as well...although Sony will be a definite buy if they choose to ignore that technology while MS takes advantage of it.
> 
> I doubt MS will reveal any exclusives that will sell me at E3 either. Supposedly Xbox One already has 13 exclusives in the works with 8 of which being entirely new IPs. There is a lot of room for error there, but I simply don't have faith in Microsoft. They push the crappy Kinect too much, they charge for a service that is outdated and otherwise free elsewhere, and their old exclusives have been ran into the dirt.


New IPs aren't really anything special if they're just the same things we've been getting before with a new name. What are these new IPs going to be? More shooters? Racers? More Kinect games? More sports games? Any company will say things like this to get us excited, but it doesn't particularly matter if those games aren't any good. PS3 did the same thing when they revealed exclusives. A few of those games were canceled and some of the ones that were released were just terrible. Only one or two of those ended up being successful.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Xbox...One? I don't get it. the rumored Xbox Infinity would have been a better name.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> New IPs aren't really anything special if they're just the same things we've been getting before with a new name. What are these new IPs going to be? More shooters? Racers? More Kinect games? More sports games? Any company will say things like this to get us excited, but it doesn't particularly matter if those games aren't any good. PS3 did the same thing when they revealed exclusives. A few of those games were canceled and some of the ones that were released were just terrible. Only one or two of those ended up being successful.


Exactly, and I agree. until we see something the number means very little. Again, I doubt M$. I doubt Xbox will have heavy hitters like Halo and Gears of War again. GoW and Halo will not put them on top again.

I don't know what to expect in regards to the type of IPs they are prepared to release. The funny thing is, one of their exclusives is a FIFA card game??? M$ does not care about games, it's all about money. they throw so much money at CoD for early DLC. I'm not a CoD fan and so I simply don't care. Besides, who cares about early DLC anyways??


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

creasy said:


> Xbox...One? I don't get it. the rumored Xbox Infinity would have been a better name.


I heard the name "360" was about revolution and the "One" is about unity i.e. the Xbox will be your fully capable entertainment center. The Xbox One has partnerships with Skype and a bunch of cable providers so I take it that is what they are referring to.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

A fee to play used games has been officially confirmed

http://www.gamespot.com/news/xbox-one-has-preowned-fee-6408671


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Would have made much more sense to call it Xbox Unity or something then. Or even Infinity for infinite possibilities or something. One just isn't that strong of a name. 

At least the new Call of Duty game has a dog. Dogs are pretty awesome, but I already know the heartless *******s are going to kill him off.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Wanna know the really sad thing? I've heard that the cheering in the conference wasn't even from the audience. 

I...have no words. But I'm not even surprised because I could tell. The cheering sounds did not sound genuine at all.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Confirmed by IGN:
> 
> Does not require constant online connection
> 
> ...


Are you f*cking serious? Well Im done. Rage quitting xbox forever.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

so Kinectic is required for the console to function?

I feel like this console is just one big fail =/ . plus the name sucks, I kept thinking of the original xbox


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Wanna know the really sad thing? I've heard that the cheering in the conference wasn't even from the audience.
> 
> I...have no words. But I'm not even surprised because I could tell. The cheering sounds did not sound genuine at all.


Wow lol smh



RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> so Kinectic is required for the console to function?


I surely hope not. If so Xbox has failed beyond my comprehension. That type of fail would be so epic that only a god could truly process it.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> *Would have made much more sense to call it Xbox Unity or something then. Or even Infinity for infinite possibilities or something. One just isn't that strong of a name. *
> 
> At least the new Call of Duty game has a dog. Dogs are pretty awesome, but I already know the heartless *******s are going to kill him off.


Agreed and lol the Dog will be murdered by an enemy using a Target Finder.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Are you f*cking serious? Well Im done. Rage quitting xbox forever.


PS4 doesn't have it either, but they do have some streaming feature that let's you play PS3 games. Doubt the Xbox is going to have anything like that.

Apparently is also charges you to play used games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I gotta get outside and get some fresh air. The utter failure of some of this stuff has me laughing way too hard. It's really hard to be objective and open-minded when they just keep announcing dumb sh!t. Some of the stuff being said on IGN right now is just terrible.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Theologic said:


> Wow lol smh
> 
> I surely hope not. If so Xbox has failed beyond my comprehension. That type of fail would be so epic that only a god could truly process it.


I saw Kinect talk all over twitter, and I was like no way. went on ign and saw this http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-will-not-function-without-kinect-attached -_-


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I gotta get outside and get some fresh air. The utter failure of some of this stuff has me laughing way too hard. It's really hard to be objective and open-minded when they just keep announcing dumb sh!t. Some of the stuff being said on IGN right now is just terrible.


Lol hopefully M$ gets what they want next gen..which is apparently everyone who isn't a gamer.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

not digging the controller either, it looks too bulky and uncomfortable


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> I saw Kinect talk all over twitter, and I was like no way. went on ign and saw this http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-will-not-function-without-kinect-attached -_-


That article is a little fishy. The segment that was quoted and referenced ("Kinect does require to be connected to Xbox One in all cases, yes,") isn't all that clear. What was stated and _*Xbox can not function without Kinect*_ are two completely different beast although maybe that is what Harvey was trying to get at, if so, just....terrible.



RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> not digging the controller either, it looks too bulky and uncomfortable


Agreed. Reminds me of the original Xbox controller.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I heard the name "360" was about revolution and the "One" is about unity i.e. the Xbox will be your fully capable entertainment center. The Xbox One has partnerships with Skype and a bunch of cable providers so I take it that is what they are referring to.


It's still stupid. "Xbox One" sounds almost like it's referring to the original Xbox.

Either way I don't care because xbox anything has never interested me.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

What a ****ty conference.
No gameplay was shown, and their marketing the xbox as a TV entertainment center.
And the game trailer game graphics don't even look better then the actual ps4 *real* gameplay.

fukk outta here Microsoft


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Theologic said:


> That article is a little fishy. The segment that was quoted and referenced ("Kinect does require to be connected to Xbox One in all cases, yes,") isn't all that clear. What was stated and _*Xbox can not function without Kinect*_ are two completely different beast although maybe that is what Harvey was trying to get at, if so, just....terrible.


yeah idk, that's the only thing I'm hearing. also that Kinect will support 6 people, but that's probably not a good idea, bumping into each other lol.

I need a list of the specifications


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> What a ****ty conference.
> No gameplay was shown, and their marketing the xbox as a TV entertainment center.
> And the game trailer game graphics don't even look better then the actual ps4 *real* gameplay.
> 
> fukk outta here microsoft


they put way too much time into the entertainment aspect.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be skipping the Xbox E3 conference. **** this. I'm tired of trying to give them a chance anymore. I'll be skipping EA's as well.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

TV-Box
Sports-Box

Looks like the ps4 and xbox going to look pretty similar....
A built in Kinect type cam and all. Hopefully they don't focus on cam games


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

All gamers do is complain. 

I don't love the name but who cares? XBOX 720 didn't even make any sense. What would come after 720? 1440?

I love that my xbox will now replace my crappy Logitech Revue Google TV. I think being able to say "Turn to ESPN" and my tv just turns there is a big deal. It's much better than trying to figure out what channel ESPN is on and then pressing 728 on the remote (if I can find the remote. if it has batteries in it). 

I think XBox has won this round. You get a console + a very high quality google tv type box.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I can't wait for the Spectrum 49k. Due out later this year. :exciteeed No images of it yet.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Woah, I just read that the friends list cap is set to 1000 o.o oh my, that's pretty cool but I'll be needing a good sorting tool.



creasy said:


> It's still stupid. "Xbox One" sounds almost like it's referring to the original Xbox.


Agreed.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Can you play games while watching tv? I would appreciate that since sometimes I'll play during commercials.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Wanna know the really sad thing? I've heard that the cheering in the conference wasn't even from the audience.
> 
> I...have no words. But I'm not even surprised because I could tell. The cheering sounds did not sound genuine at all.


Keep in mind that anyone who'd be cheering at a Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo press conference is barely a person anyway.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Theologic said:


> It will not require you to always be online. It has been officially confirmed/denied.
> Also, the Xbox One will not be backwards compatible (not confirmed, but I believe it)


Oh, awesome. I was more worried about the always online thing. Still, I'm a little bummed out that it's not backwards compatible.



creasy said:


> Xbox...One? I don't get it. the rumored Xbox Infinity would have been a better name.


Xbox Infinity would've been a much cooler name. At least it wasn't actually called the Xbox720! :lol



Theologic said:


> A fee to play used games has been officially confirmed
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/xbox-one-has-preowned-fee-6408671


...they cannot be serious.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, I've calmed down a bit. Usually I try not to get so worked up about things like that, but really, they really haven't shown off anything ground breaking. The games themselves don't really look too impressive compared to what we got this gen, which is perfectly fine with me since I don't care about specs anyways. I honestly don't mind when companies introduce new features like Kinect in their systems because to me, technology has greater potential besides graphics. It has the potential to create new types of gameplay that wasn't possible before as well as new ways of playing the game. 

But I just really don't like the direction they're going with this new console. I don't like the big focus on TV interaction and trying to fix problems that don't really exist, like when they mentioned the supposed problem about having to take out a new device to check up on news or trying to surf the internet while watching TV. Well, I can do that perfectly fine on my laptop. I don't think Kinect is the answer here. And personally, I just don't take well to companies doing big reveals like this just to show off confusing and really unnecessary features. 

I'm interested to see these new franchises, but really, who knows if they're even going to be any good. I may be willing to give them a chance at E3 this year. They could probably win the skeptics back by showing off some awesome games, but I think Microsoft has made it clear what direction they want to go in with the console.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know what people expect to see with next gen games. New games will just look more like PC games look like now. You'll get higher quality models, bigger maps, better AA and AF, dx10 - like effects etc. 

The gaming console is in a position to become the media center for the home. That's why there is this focus on tv functions. That's the future. Smart TV.

This is better than Google TV and those Smart TV's because the XBox has more muscle. Now you can buy a dumb tv, hookup an xbox and now it's smart without being tied to your display hardware.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Not interested. A lot of the spec and hardware lingo goes over my head because I just want to play games at the end of the day. I'm not interested in having multimedia centres or what have you. If that's your thing, good for you. I don't really want to get into the next generation of gaming anyway. I'll wait until prices go down but I'm pretty sure Sony still have my future monies.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Theologic said:


> A fee to play used games has been officially confirmed
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/xbox-one-has-preowned-fee-6408671


Doesn't that pretty much render the game rental industry largely pointless?

If the fee is say... $10, than that would more double the cost of renting games.

IMO the ability to rent games was one of the main benefits consoles had over PC. I've rented* tons* of games over the years, but have bought fewer than 20 console titles. That's counting all my purchases back to the original NES.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

More information on game activation, lending games to friends and reselling used games:


> Here's how the system works: when you buy an Xbox One game, you'll get a unique code that you enter when you install that game. You'll have to connect to the Internet in order to authorize that code, and the code can only be used once. Once you use it, that game will then be linked to your Xbox Live account. "It sits on your harddrive and you have permission to play that game as long as you'd like," Harrison said.
> ...
> But what if you want to bring a game disc to a friend's house and play there? You'll have to pay a fee-and not just some sort of activation fee, but the actual price of that game-in order to use a game's code on a friend's account. Think of it like a new game, Harrison says.
> "The bits that are on that disc, you can give it to your friend and they can install it on an Xbox One," he said. "They would then have to purchase the right to play that game through Xbox Live."
> ...


http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Loooooool, the price of the game? :haha Who do they think would actually agree to that?

I guess Microsoft wants out of the console business. I've got an original XBOX, and a 360, but certainly will not be buying this new one given that news.

edit: Actually, maybe they'll still allow rentals, but restrict them to digital rentals and always online.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Even worse than I expected and I didn't particularly have high hopes to begin with! Do Microsoft realise that people buy a games console for primarily, wait for it, games? I frankly do not care what else it can do.

I think I'll be sticking with the PS4.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So you connect your xbox to a tv, so that you can watch tv using your xbox instead of the tv.

Best part is there biggest feature for this ****box requires an additional part to be bought and isn't available outside the US :haha

Not to mention the damn kinect.

I'll be sticking to my PC and If I get a console this time around it'll be PS4


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sony Stocks jumps up %8.9 since ms showed xboxone :haha
ahh ****

https://www.google.com/finance?chdn...dms=0&q=NYSE:SNE&ntsp=0&ei=p76bUfjPAomGlgP8LA


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

More info:


> *Kotaku:* If I'm playing a single player game, do I have to be online at least once per hour or something like that? Or can I go weeks and weeks?
> 
> *Harrison:* I believe it's 24 hours.
> 
> ...


http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-does-require-internet-connection-cant-play-o-509164109


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I was relieved when I learned the new Xbox wouldn't need to be constantly connected.

Then I watched the unveiling.

This could mark the end of console gaming for me. It's funny how the increase in hardware capabilities has driven the gaming portion into the dirt. Just because a console CAN do all that useless TV/home entertainment crap doesn't mean it should.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> they put way too much time into the entertainment aspect.


They always do these days.

Also to be honest I don't think backwards compatibility is really an issue, and at that, it's expected. It's a shame but as technology changes and improves you can't really sacrifice improvement for backwards compatibility if you want to play your old games you'll just have to keep the old console, inconvenient maybe but what can you do. What's a bigger problem is the massive focus on entertainment (as usual) and whether or not there are any half decent games at all on launch. Hearing about yet another cod game (I hate cod) and football games, and tons of entertainment and sports games is just meh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> I can't wait for the Spectrum 49k. Due out later this year. :exciteeed No images of it yet.


My dad actually has one of those in our attic lol.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I think it's time I turned to PC gaming via Oculus Rift.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Complete reveal and no gameplay footage? pretty embarrassing if you ask me.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

^LOL



Milco said:


> More info:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-does-require-internet-connection-cant-play-o-509164109


*sigh*

Microsoft better be hiding some of the best games ever seen up their exclusive sleeves.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly, it was pretty lame. They pretty much sealed that the PS4 will jump out to a decent lead next gen.

That confence was a ****ing snoozefest.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah... that conference was pretty lame.
Never been a fan of the xbox console and this showing kinda sealed its fate for me.

ALL I WANT TO DO IS PLAY GAMES.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm going to wait until E3 before I jump to conclusions. I'm a big fantasy sports guy so that live ticker thing giving you updates on your fantasy team seemed pretty cool. 

I don't really care about it not being backwards compatible. The not being able to play used games is kind of a bummer but I don't even buy those very often either.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

My 37" TV is 3 feet from my bed...
How would kinect even work for me??

I just have regular xbox 360..

Does everyone have lots of space between their tv and sitting/viewing area??


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Let's all get Wii U's.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I think it's time I turned to PC gaming via Oculus Rift.


Or PS4....
I'll be the one to say it, PC gaming is lame


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like MS is back pedaling from their always online and used game fee comments.

http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/21/43...recurring-online-checks-even-for-offline-play

I'm not pleased with this new Xbox. Why can't we get a console for just gaming? I don't need all this other crap.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I know a lot of people are just looking for games, which is totally understandable, but you have to give Microsoft some credit. I mean.. the way theyre connecting all different types of media IS the future. I mean we don't drive to blockbuster to rent movies anymore.. its on your tv. Soon EVERYTHING will be in one place, technology has been slowly going in that direction anyways and theyre pushing it further and making it all have voice recognition. Were all so use to having everything separate, it may not seem necessary.. but like it or not I believe what theyre trying to do will be standard here pretty soon. Like I believe the tablet will take over phones and computers and be everything in one and portable. I hate tablets.. but its obvious theyre really being pushed on consumers.

I don't particularly like the Xbox One though.. its ugly as hell and does seem fairly complicated. I imagine it will be expensive and buggy. Plus I hate the fact that its not backwards compatible. So Im not really a fan.. but I recognize where theyre trying to go with this system.. and I think it is pretty bold and inventive. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

It seems huge size wise. ew


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Not a big fan of anything microsoft but since I got my xbox free I can't complain. Though I'm happy with my current console.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Milco said:


> More information on game activation, lending games to friends and reselling used games:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825


they can't be serious. smh


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> PC gaming is lame


Actually PC gaming is the future. Have fun talking to yourself to change channels lol.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

The reason why I didn't play Wii much was because I don't like motion controls.
It strains your arm, feels imprecise and doesn't really add much to the experience.
I'm worried that Xbox games will use motion controls and voice commands "just because" and that you can't just play the entire game using a controller.
And while years of PC use has made me slightly OCD and like to have several things going on at once, jumping between messenger, streaming tv, games and browser, I'm not sure I'm looking for that kind of experience in the living room, so rapid switching between applications doesn't appeal much to me - even less so using motion controls.
It is however all about the games in the end. There is potential for some games that would make me have to get the system (Please let Rare do a good game again!), but I feel I'd be buying that despite the system and not because of it.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I was very disappointed with it all. 
I dont want a bloody media center - I want a games console fully commited to bad *** games. 
When the **** am I ever, mid battlefield, to think "ooh better check the footballscores"? never. Because if you care that much you watch the ****ing match. I think its trying to do too much. I wish they'd come out and said "**** all that" this machine is a total beast and will play anything we throw at it for th enext ten years. no you cant check facebook on it!"

and what is it with Skype? what the hell is so special about that? nothing. 

I jut dont even know. pissed off with it.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Or PS4....
> I'll be the one to say it, PC gaming is lame


Well at least you know what your buying when you make your own PC, And your not paying over the odds for hardware/software you dont even want (Kinnect, constant subscription for live and tons of Ads ect ect).

Also for anyone interested they released some of the specs. Looks pretty average to me for a "Next gen" system considering you could build a better PC for less then the estimated launch price.

CPU 8-Core x86 AMD CPU
GPU Custom AMD GPU 
Memory 8GB DDR3 
Hard Drive 500GB 
Optical Drive Blu-ray (speed unknown)/DVD 
USB Ports 3x USB 3.0 (2 on back, 1 on side) 
Video Out HDMI
Audio HDMI, S/PDIF optical


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I watched the stream again and I just think they're trying way too hard to fix problems that don't exist. Like he was saying that people want to do multiple things while they're watching TV. Really? When I'm watching TV, I want to watch TV. If I want to go on the internet at the same time, there's multiple devices I can do that with. I just think they're being dumb.

Not only that, but Microsoft is being extremely confusing about everything regarding this system. Does it support used games? Apparently yes, but they're forcing you to pay a fee to play it on someone else's system. Oh, wait, now they're saying you have to be signed into _your_ profile, otherwise you have to pay a fee. What about those who have no internet? What are they going to do?

Sorry, but this really is anti-consumer and the fact that Microsoft is being really vague about this just tells me that they really don't care.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually, something else that I'm not understanding is this. They said if you took a game to a friend's house, you'd have to pay a fee if you sign onto someone else's profile, but if you use your own, you can still play it. I don't mind that, but that still screws over the consumer who buys the game used. They aren't going to have that option. Since the game is tied to someone else's profile, does that mean the consumer has to pay the fee? Or does the fee expire after a certain amount of time?

Really guys, this is the stuff they should have been talking about during the conference, not the super TV utopia thing. They need to start clarifying this now, and I mean _now_, not at E3, not before it launches and most definitely not after it launches. I doubt the average consumer is going to be deterred by this, especially those who never buy used games in the first place, such as myself, but it's still very restrictive in a lot of other ways.

Also, is it just me or are these so-called next gen consoles not offering anything groundbreaking? It really is all just the same stuff we've gotten before with better graphics. I pretty much lost my sh!t last year with Nintendo and their New Mario Bros. clones, but at least they are making up for it with Xenoblade 2 and the Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem game, and if the rumours are true, the biggest and most open 3D Mario game ever, but still, next gen is looking super lackluster so far.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

don't know if anyones already mentioned it. but to address the point of lack of games. wait until e3. 

this was a hardware unveiling, the focus wasn't meant to be just on gaming. its clear they are expanding their user base into other areas and targeting other markets which is a great idea financially for them.they wanted to make this the focus because they are outlining a new venture for them, they already know its a games console and are in support of that but they want to get the message out to other new audiences that the new xbox could be for them.
if they can pull off this media angle AND have all the AAA title game releases the ps3 has with its own exclusives (8 new ip's in the next 12 months?) then they will be able to dominate next gen imo.

i'm seeing people write this off waaaay too early. its too reactionary to judge whether it will fail yet just based upon that unveiling. the biggest games conference of the year is just under a months time. all of the big 3 have gotta keep an ace up their sleeve if they want to win people over.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Milco said:


> More information on game activation, lending games to friends and reselling used games:
> 
> 
> > Here's how the system works: when you buy an Xbox One game, you'll get a unique code that you enter when you install that game. You'll have to connect to the Internet in order to authorize that code, and the code can only be used once. Once you use it, that game will then be linked to your Xbox Live account. "It sits on your harddrive and you have permission to play that game as long as you'd like," Harrison said.
> ...


So you have to have a internet connection to activate the game so you can play it.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Actually, something else that I'm not understanding is this. They said if you took a game to a friend's house, you'd have to pay a fee if you sign onto someone else's profile, but if you use your own, you can still play it. I don't mind that, but that still screws over the consumer who buys the game used. They aren't going to have that option. Since the game is tied to someone else's profile, does that mean the consumer has to pay the fee? Or does the fee expire after a certain amount of time?
> 
> Really guys, this is the stuff they should have been talking about during the conference, not the super TV utopia thing. They need to start clarifying this now, and I mean _now_, not at E3, not before it launches and most definitely not after it launches. I doubt the average consumer is going to be deterred by this, especially those who never buy used games in the first place, such as myself, but it's still very restrictive in a lot of other ways.
> 
> Also, is it just me or are these so-called next gen consoles not offering anything groundbreaking? It really is all just the same stuff we've gotten before with better graphics. I pretty much lost my sh!t last year with Nintendo and their New Mario Bros. clones, but at least they are making up for it with Xenoblade 2 and the Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem game, and if the rumours are true, the biggest and most open 3D Mario game ever, but still, next gen is looking super lackluster so far.


They're basically just selling activation codes. You can go out and get a friends game disc and install it on xbox. Once that is done you can go online and buy the activation code then type it in on your account. You'll have to pay full price for the activation code to the game. 
So I would not ever buy a used xbox one game. Because you'll be buying 2 things.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm... just gonna go PC and get a PS3 for my fighting games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, you know. When you do a hardware reveal, you should probably, I don't know, maybe get people interested in actually buying the console? There's been tons of mixed reactions to this. This isn't even just about the event itself. This is also about the flood of news afterwards that started confirming all these weird and anti-consumer stuff. It's still up in the air, but the fact that Microsoft isn't being clear about it isn't a good sign to me. 

And honestly, I really am sick of hearing this "Wait till E3" argument. Want to know why? Because E3 last year was garbage, and I don't want to wait for an overhyped, underselling event like E3 to get me excited again. I don't think it's unreasonable for people to expect them to show off games, even at a hardware reveal. There really isn't any excuse for them not to, and honestly, they DID show off games at this event. They just didn't show them off in a way that people cared about. 

I love that Call of Duty video where he was saying that the fish were so smart that they'd move out of the way when you got close to them. Really? Like in Metal Gear Solid 2 when the bugs would move when you got close to them?

I know my negativity is probably getting some people down. I understand that, but this is how I really feel. I am extremely pessimistic about this new generation of gaming, and this event has done very little to change it. I have legitimate problems with the way Microsoft is handling this. The final word I have to say on this is that if they really are saving this stuff for E3, then they'd better have a damn good showcase.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Jig210 said:


> They're basically just selling activation codes. You can go out and get a friends game disc and install it on xbox. Once that is done you can go online and buy the activation code then type it in on your account. You'll have to pay full price for the activation code to the game.
> So I would not ever buy a used xbox one game. Because you'll be buying 2 things.


The only way I would support this is if the activation code is super cheap, like a buck or less, maybe even a little more. But what I've been hearing is that they have to pay the price of the actual game, which again is still up in the air, but if they're going to do this, they need to make it as accessible for the consumer as they can.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Well, you know. When you do a hardware reveal, you should probably, I don't know, maybe get people interested in actually buying the console? There's been tons of mixed reactions to this. This isn't even just about the event itself. This is also about the flood of news afterwards that started confirming all these weird and anti-consumer stuff. It's still up in the air, but the fact that Microsoft isn't being clear about it isn't a good sign to me.
> 
> And honestly, I really am sick of hearing this "Wait till E3" argument. Want to know why? Because E3 last year was garbage, and I don't want to wait for an overhyped, underselling event like E3 to get me excited again. I don't think it's unreasonable for people to expect them to show off games, even at a hardware reveal. There really isn't any excuse for them not to, and honestly, they DID show off games at this event. They just didn't show them off in a way that people cared about.
> 
> ...


its not going on sale for a long time. you have plenty of time to decide still whether it will be a console for you. I don't think e3 last year was garbage at all. sure the main xbox, nintendo and sony conferences were perhaps underwhelming as people were expecting more next gen stuff. but as for all the games news it still seemed pretty good to me. i'm not sold entirely on next gen yet either both xbox and sony have a lot to do to convince me.
if sony continue to show off games i'm not interested in and have nothing new that I like while microsoft don't have much to contribute at all then it will lose my interest.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't say I'm not surprised, after PS4 specs were released it was obvious Xbox One was going to be the weaker console. 

Main differences:

CPU - Essentially the same CPU but the PS4 clocks at 2.0ghz while the Xbox One is clocked at 1.6ghz

Memory - PS4 has unitized (CPU, GPU, RAM) GDDR5 (Fastest available memory and highest bandwith available) Xbox has eDRAM which is ancient technology. 

GPU = PS4 has 1158 shaders Xbox One is essentially the same gpu but only with 768 shaders which along with the GDDR5 will give PS4 a noticeable advantage in the graphics department.

Xbox One will have the CPU, eDRAM and GPU on the same chip so I smell RRoD v2.0 coming in the near future. 

And seeing as how the Xbox One is being pushed as an all in one media/entertainment center the always online rumor has more validity to it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HilarityEnsues said:


> Can't say I'm not surprised, after PS4 specs were released it was obvious Xbox One was going to be the weaker console.
> 
> Main differences:
> 
> ...


The PS4 has 8GB of GDDR5, while the xbox is stuck with the slower DDR3. Just look at the names, the xbox "one" is an all purpose gaming machine while the PS4 is a serious gaming machine. Sony wins this round.

Let's just hope they make it oculus rift compatible. (or make their own headset) :yes


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I was very disappointed with it all.
> I dont want a bloody media center - I want a games console fully commited to bad *** games


QFT

I am still worried about this used game thing and transferring games I don't want anymore, they didn't clearly answer any important questions, actually this was a disaster because they just gave people new reasons to speculate what they could hate on without telling use anything worthwhile.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've heard that the reason they went with Xbox 360 was because they thought that if they called it Xbox 2, it would have implied that it wasn't as powerful as PS3. Makes sense, and I've always liked the 360 name. So I have no idea what they are thinking calling it One. Oh well, I'll get used to it.

Also guys, I know I've been really negative, but you know, my thoughts and opinions just reflect the current stream of news that is coming out, and the news has been disastrous. Have you honestly heard _anything_ positive about the new console so far? Microsoft has basically come out and confirmed their used game control as well as things like supposedly having to connect online once every 24 hours to use the system.

Microsoft is just ****ing up so far by revealing so many terrible things at once, and it's only been a day. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for their E3 showing, but as someone that is passionate about games and really wishes that every platform maker would do well in the market and bring their A game, this legitimately has me concerned. You also have to realize that if these used game speculations are true and it actually ends up being successful for them, this is going to have a HUGE effect on the market, meaning that Sony and Nintendo would probably follow suit.

The games they show off will probably be fine, but for a lot of people now, myself included, this is no longer about games. This is the time to start being worried.

And the media center thing doesn't really bother me either, but it's all about balance. Sony did that perfectly well with their PS4 reveal. I'm so tired of being told that this was just supposed to be a hardware reveal. That's a poor argument when PS4 was just supposed to be a hardware reveal and they actually ended up showing a lot of stuff. So no, sorry, but I don't agree that they should be excused because it was a hardware reveal.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> Actually PC gaming is the future. Have fun talking to yourself to change channels lol.


for nerds.
Nah i'll be getting a ps4


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

arnie said:


> The PS4 has 8GB of GDDR5, while the xbox is stuck with the slower DDR3. Just look at the names, the xbox "one" is an all purpose gaming machine while the PS4 is a serious gaming machine. Sony wins this round.
> 
> Let's just hope they make it oculus rift compatible. (or make their own headset) :yes


Yep, Just looked it up but DDR3 is still quite a bit slower. Doesn't suprise me, most console gamers don't know that such specs mean which lead to the rumor that the Xbox 360 was powerful when the PS3 blew the 360 into an completely different universe as far as processing power goes.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> for nerds.
> Nah i'll be getting a ps4


Not a huge pc gamer but yes PC gaming is far more advanced than console gaming.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody else notice microsoft's stock drop and sony's stock go sky high


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I give it a xbox one/10

hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

galente said:


> I was very disappointed with it all.
> I dont want a bloody media center - I want a games console fully commited to bad *** games.


If you just want to use it for games you can do that. Why do you want fewer features?

The Logitech Harmony remote costs $145. The xbox will do everything that remote does plus a lot of things the remote can't do. So you're getting extra value for your dollar.










I have Google TV and I find that watching YouTube on my TV is great. Watching music videos etc is great. I also watch a lot of Netflix.

You guys just don't realize how cool this will be.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> If you just want to use it for games you can do that. Why do you want fewer features?
> 
> The Logitech Harmony remote costs $145. The xbox will do everything that remote does plus a lot of things the remote can't do. So you're getting extra value for your dollar.
> 
> ...


I connected a computer directly to the TV set. Now I don't have to mess around with third party boxes.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

Neo said:


> I'll wait for E3 but I am already pretty much set on getting a PS4. This event didn't make me change my mind.


Same. If the Ps4 is $450 or cheaper, I'll probably end up getting it on the first day. That reveal actually decreased the likelihood of me going with Xbox One.


Disarray said:


>


lol!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> I connected a computer directly to the TV set. Now I don't have to mess around with third party boxes.


I've done that before. It works but it's very inconvenient when switching from pc to tv. And there is no good way to control your pc from the couch. (I've tried those mini wireless keyboards with touch pad).


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I've done that before. It works but it's very inconvenient when switching from pc to tv. And there is no good way to control your pc from the couch. (I've tried those mini wireless keyboards with touch pad).


We have a full size wireless keyboard and a wireless mouse. Works great.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> If you just want to use it for games you can do that. Why do you want fewer features?


Because I want a games console to be a GAMES CONSOLE. Not a multimedia center where playing a video game feels like a tertiary activity. It's beginning to look like the clock on my MP3 player. I feel that this whole party isn't for me, so I'll sit on the outside and let everyone else have their fun but surely you can't ignore that a conference that showcased a _games console_ barely featured any gameplay and spat in the face of the second hand market which is pretty fundamental to a lot of gamers. At least the PS4 gave us a few titles to get us prepped for E3.

This isn't a lolgetoveritfanboy situation like the twist in Iron Man 3. This was a sad way to open up a next generation of gaming which isn't very interesting at all.

But hey, you can play Blu Ray offline now. Whoopidoo.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Because I want a games console to be a GAMES CONSOLE. Not a multimedia center where playing a video game feels like a tertiary activity. It's beginning to look like the clock on my MP3 player. I feel that this whole party isn't for me, so I'll sit on the outside and let everyone else have their fun but surely you can't ignore that a conference that showcased a _games console_ barely featured any gameplay and spat in the face of the second hand market which is pretty fundamental to a lot of gamers. At least the PS4 gave us a few titles to get us prepped for E3.
> 
> This isn't a lolgetoveritfanboy situation like the twist in Iron Man 3. This was a sad way to open up a next generation of gaming which isn't very interesting at all.
> 
> But hey, you can play Blu Ray offline now. Whoopidoo.


Agreed, and I think people are missing the bigger picture here. If you're debuting a new console, which traditionally has been a machine to play your games on, the main attraction is going to be the games. So what do you do? Focus on the games and why you should upgrade to the next generation. The secondary features should be just that, secondary. Give as much attention to them, but also get your focal point straight.

This isn't about the new system having extra features like this. People don't care that much as long as they aren't required. But what have we seen with the new system so far? A huge, _huge_ focus on TV and connectivity with the web and other stuff.

Compare that with the PS4 reveal. They talked, but they also showed. They had at least one game for every possible consumer, like a platforming game for the kids, a shooter, an indie puzzle game, an open-world style fantasy game in the same veign as Dragon's Dogma, Quantic Dream talked about their plans for the system, a new franchise in the form of Watch Dogs, support from both Capcom and Square-Enix, Destiny, and whatever else I'm missing right now.

What did we see with Xbox? Sports, racing, shooter. Also a crappy teaser for a new franchise. Should have shown off what the game was actually about instead. And the funny thing is that they spent a whole half-hour on kinect functionality with the TV. In reality, that presentation was nowhere near that long, but they stretched it out by showing us the exact same things over and over again.

I just fail to see how anybody can be happy with this system so far. Oh it's true that they could potentially change our minds at E3, but I'm really tired of this just wait philosophy that people have. Sorry, but I did wait and I don't want to wait anymore. I just keep comparing it to PS4. I waited and got exactly what I wanted. I waited for Xbox One just to be told that I have to wait some more? That doesn't sit well with me.

I'm even surprised how pissed off this has me because I'm actually very calm and optimistic about gaming usually. But not this time. I'm not supporting a company that pulls garbage like this, and anybody that is truly passionate about gaming wouldn't support them either.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> If you just want to use it for games you can do that. Why do you want fewer features?
> 
> The Logitech Harmony remote costs $145. The xbox will do everything that remote does plus a lot of things the remote can't do. So you're getting extra value for your dollar.
> 
> ...


because in the back of my mind im thinkign all the tech and more importantly developmetn time has gone into this that could have gone into making it a gaming beast. Idont hear anyone crying out for a multi media center. yes its very clever, but it isnt neccesary. 
all thsi "oh but it does games and more!" id ont buy it. if it made me toast, tea and mowed the grass then i might be a bit more impressed.
as i said before ive never been in battlefield or running down the wing on Fifa and thought "oop better check the score!" its wasted effort.

still I will wait until E3 and see what theyre saying then. The reveal was a bit of a let down and i think they really shot themselves in the foot with it. I hope for their own sake they have something truly epic to show.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I seen it but i havent watched, i still hate the name "XBox One" i loved 720


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Compare that with the PS4 reveal. They talked, but they also showed.


Huh? They didn't even show the PS4 at the PS4 reveal. All they showed was the controller. In the future people don't just watch tv. They watch Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, HBO Go etc.

I don't want my console to just play games because I need a powerful CPU to process all my media. If I'm going to be spending money on my console hardware I might as well use that hardware to do other things.

How most people watch Netflix now:

1. Find the remote
2. Turn on your tv/entertainment system
3. Turn on your xbox/ps3
4. switch your tv/entertainment system inputs to xbox/ps3
5. login to xbox/ps3 and navigate to NextFlix

...I want to take a quick peek at an NBA game on tv.....

1. Pick up remote
2. Change inputs to tv/cable
3. Try to figure out what channel my game is playing on
4. Turn that channel

With Xbox One

1. Say "Switch to TV"
2. Say "Go to NextFlix"

...I want to take a quick peek at an NBA game on tv.....

1. Say "Show Guide"
2. Say "Find Knicks"..."Turn to <whatever channel it's on>"

This applies to Hulu, HBO Go, YouTube. You may say this just saves a couple of steps but that's a big deal. The inconvenience of switching currently makes people less likely to use those services.

Why would I buy a PS4 when I can get an XBOX ONE that gives me a bonus kinect and media center?

(Edit: I'm not a fanboy. I have a gamer PC, PS3 and 360)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Huh? They didn't even show the PS4 at


No, they didn't show the console itself, but that's a grand total of one thing compared to the many things that they did show, such as everything I listed earlier, as well as features specific to their new console. You say you aren't a fanboy, but only fanboys flat-out deny stuff like that.

And you really aren't listening. It's totally fine if you're excited about the media connectivity. But it's that huge, ginormous focus that has turned many people, myself included, off of it. All I'm saying is why couldn't they have an equal focus on other features? Why did it have to be solely about this one thing? That doesn't bode well, and all of the anti-consumer speculation has people worried. Legitimate people who were interested in the system are worried that it's going to be enforced with strict limitations.

That's what really has me up in arms about the whole thing, because if this does well and some of these speculated anti-consumer features are profitable, you can guarantee the market as a whole is going to jump on board. People who regularly play games, not just to use their systems as a cable box, are NOT going to be happy if this comes true.

Think about how this affects everybody, not just yourself.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

galente said:


> because in the back of my mind im thinkign all the tech and more importantly developmetn time has gone into this that could have gone into making it a gaming beast. Idont hear anyone crying out for a multi media center. yes its very clever, but it isnt neccesary.
> all thsi "oh but it does games and more!" id ont buy it. if it made me toast, tea and mowed the grass then i might be a bit more impressed.
> as i said before ive never been in battlefield or running down the wing on Fifa and thought "oop better check the score!" its wasted effort.
> 
> still I will wait until E3 and see what theyre saying then. The reveal was a bit of a let down and i think they really shot themselves in the foot with it. I hope for their own sake they have something truly epic to show.


This is true, and something that I didn't even think about. It's no secret that when so many additional features are added and one of them becomes the focal point, other aspects of the product suffer in comparison. And the other thing is that Microsoft can't really redesign the whole thing now, so some of the speculated features can't be changed. It's too early to say if people will be willing to hop on board the multimedia entertainment center device, but if they don't, then there's not much Microsoft can do since this is central to the console's design.

They only have until the holidays to convince people to hop on board, and if this somehow becomes the dominating console, you can bet that the others would follow suit with their potential next consoles. Maybe not Nintendo, but nobody can ever guess what they're going to do anyways because they're so unpredictable. The industry as a whole is just follow the leader, and if the leader is doing the exact opposite of what gamers want, then we're in for a very rough next-gen experience.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Remember when everyone thought MS would be crazy to block used games and have always online? Looks like they really were that stupid all along. Whodathunkit.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No, they didn't show the console itself, but that's a grand total of one thing compared to the many things that they did show


Isn't that pretty big thing? You have a console reveal but you don't show the console?

XBox One reveal had the console but they didn't show many games. That makes sense since they are revealing the console--the hardware and it's features.

The games will be revealed at E3 by the software developers.

And since when have launch titles been great? Remember the 360 launch titles? Remember how few good games you had for the PS3 when it first came out.

The games will look like the games I'm playing now on my PC. There is no huge different between this console gen and the next. All you'll get is higher resolution, better models, bigger maps, more post processing effects etc. It's not going to blow you away.

When I buy the Xbox One on day 1 it will be for it's media features not for a couple of games.

Edit: The used game issue is a separate issue. Sony and MS will both go in the same direction on this issue unless everyone complains loud enough. In the end I don't see it happening unless we're talking about a very small fee.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I just fail to see how anybody can be happy with this system so far. Oh it's true that they could potentially change our minds at E3, but I'm really tired of this just wait philosophy that people have. Sorry, but I did wait and I don't want to wait anymore. I just keep comparing it to PS4. I waited and got exactly what I wanted. I waited for Xbox One just to be told that I have to wait some more? That doesn't sit well with me.


I thought you wanted to give it the benefit of the doubt in regards to e3


tbh we've all waited years longer than expected to see the best a next gen console is going to offer due to the cycle being longer and more drawn out this time around. I think I can wait less than a month. 
i'd be more inclined to agree with a lot of people here talking about the lack of games shown off if it wasn't for the fact that e3 is so close to this hardware unveiling.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

renegade disaster said:


> I thought you wanted to give it the benefit of the doubt in regards to e3
> 
> 
> tbh we've all waited years longer than expected to see the best a next gen console is going to offer due to the cycle being longer and more drawn out this time around. I think I can wait less than a month.
> i'd be more inclined to agree with a lot of people here talking about the lack of games shown off if it wasn't for the fact that e3 is so close to this hardware unveiling.


I'm still going to. I'll be watching and looking for their game announcements, but right now Microsoft themselves are painting their console in a very negative light, and I'm sure they aren't even trying to. I'm saying that if there is some miscommunication going on, they need to come out and clarify things soon. Personally I was just really surprised because even I was willing to defend Microsoft and tell people that the rumours are nothing more than rumours and that people shouldn't get so upset when nothing has been confirmed. Well, now a few things have been confirmed and I just feel stupid.

Within a week I'll get over it, so I guess I'm just making this out to be a bigger deal than it really is, but judging from the general reactions I've been hearing all over the web, a lot of people are really concerned, not just me.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ well you're right there has been a big reaction to it, and things haven't gone smoothly post conference. this always happens after a console gets unveiled, loads of speculation, people writing it off and there will always be negative blog entries ,articles and comments. I suppose its been particularly more noticeable at the moment because we all know gamers can be a bit vocal! (to put it mildly) people are gonna get mad when it doesn't match up to their expectations and what do gamers want to see? games! 
I dunno if I can say if its all been bad for microsoft. on the one hand showing off a new direction and area they are targeting will get loads of new customers who might not have even considered an xbox before but then on the other hand, how many of them were watching and looking out for this? it was mainly gamers that have been taking an interest.
I still think that if they can pull this off with satisfying gamers and appealing to a new audience they'll be a strong force next gen. they might even be successful without the games expected, this new venture for them might prove to be really big business...

it will be a real shame if they don't deliver on the games front though because I was personally looking forward to seeing some great titles and exclusives. I am pretty happy with just waiting out at the moment and seeing how things pan out in the run up to the launch. I can't afford next gen and although I bought both of nintendo's new consoles at launch I won't be able to buy the next gen consoles when they release.

its worth mentioning. wii u had a great launch lineup (probably one of the best for them in recent memory in terms of sheer gaming content) these were shown off prior to launch. the games looked good and it seemed promising. yet it doesn't really seem to be selling too great or be that successful right now.

things can change.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I can't wait for the Spectrum 49k. Due out later this year. :exciteeed No images of it yet.


 That brings back happy memories. My circle of friends as a youngster were all about the Spectrum 48k and 128k+2s, CPC464/6128s and the C16/64s. Always remember us debating about which was better.:roll

Honestly, the only thing about both the PS4 and XO that I'm impressed by so far as gaming systems, is the fact that they're both running near identical PC architecture. So for the first time in a long time, there aren't going to be any game stopping cross platform porting issues for developers to have to waste ridiculous amounts of time working around. Should mean that developers hit their stride with the platforms towards the beginning of the cycle rather than the end and more importantly for me, it might also mean a resurgence in PC gaming.

With fewer issues involved in publishers porting between platforms, the PC might look more appetizing and more profitable to them than it has done over the last decade. The steam box is releasing soon too which can only help matters, so I might wait for a year maybe two after the consoles have released to see what happens to PC gaming and if it does have a positive effect, then I'll probably go that way instead.

I'm kind of fed up with the endless "build it up and then ditch it all" loop of games consoles now to be honest. I'd like perhaps be able to salvage some of the financial and time investment between generations.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

> it will be a real shame if they don't deliver on the games front though because I was personally looking forward to seeing some great titles and exclusives. I am pretty happy with just waiting out at the moment and seeing how things pan out in the run up to the launch. I can't afford next gen and although I bought both of nintendo's new consoles at launch I won't be able to buy the next gen consoles when they release.
> 
> its worth mentioning. wii u had a great launch lineup (probably one of the best for them in recent memory in terms of sheer gaming content) these were shown off prior to launch. the games looked good and it seemed promising. yet it doesn't really seem to be selling too great or be that successful right now.
> 
> things can change.


I think it would be a shame too. I actually want them to succeed to be honest, but I just don't agree with some of these decisions that they're making. But hopefully they're not as bad as they seem right now and maybe it turns out that some of these used game blockers are really minor.

The Wii U will pick up eventually. Who knows how much better it will do now, but I think it will be, at the very least, a modest success. I don't really think any of the next consoles are going to be a runaway hit once they launch, especially in this economy. I really do feel that the struggles that Wii U is facing right now is not exclusive to that console and we're probably going to see lower sales for the others as well. Of course, that's just how it is traditionally, but things always pick up in time.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

If they wanted to call the Xbox One an "all in one" system, why not name it "Xbox AIO" then? That at least sounds a little better than just "One."


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> If they wanted to call the Xbox One an "all in one" system, why not name it "Xbox AIO" then? That at least sounds a little better than just "One."


It's just a name. Xbox 720 is also a bad name.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The only features I truly appreciated in the X1 conference was Skype, multitasking, and more servers. The controller could be pretty cool too, but I'd have to play with one first.

As for evolved gaming, CoD has better graphics yaaayy -_- Nothing else was mentioned that will make for more enjoyable gaming experiences. If I'm being honest, I was very disappointed they didn't announce at least one big exclusive, I mean they supposedly have 15 right? We couldn't see one? I mean a good one lol and not Quantum Break.

They should have mentioned what they'll do with Avatars and gaming profiles. Some more customization would be cool. Oh and the heightened friends list max is pretty exciting.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> It's just a name. Xbox 720 is also a bad name.


No one cares THAT MUCH about the name, it's just fun to express how you feel. No need to defend it. I do love the abbreviation "X1". They should have just named it X1. Nintendo labeled their handhelds with abbreviations such as DS, which stands for dual screens or developer system. X1 sounds tough and it gets the point across. I hope the name "X1" catches on and that becomes what most of us refer to the system as.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

xbox fans, 



 Cum the fuark at me cuz


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty much sums up a lot of people's opinions on the X1 conference.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Theologic said:


> I hope the name "X1" catches on and that becomes what most of us refer to the system as.


"x-bone" is the one true name.


----------



## Boss (Jun 4, 2012)

both the consoles look pretty mediocre imo

I have an xbox 360 right now

I think I'm just going to build a gaming PC when the new consoles come out


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

fingertips said:


> "x-bone" is the one true name.


Lmbo


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

And then there was this (potentially):

http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/...rks-new-per-view-content-system-for-xbox-one/

The New XBOX is really Hal 9000.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> And then there was this (potentially):
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/...rks-new-per-view-content-system-for-xbox-one/
> 
> The New XBOX is really Hal 9000.





> Based on the description of the technology developed for the patent it seems likely Microsoft will use the Kinect sensor, which is mandatory with Xbox One, to monitor the number of people present while watching a TV show, movie or music on the device. Presumably, should the content be consumed by too many people Xbox One owners will need to pay again.





> why should i need "permission to play" a game I purchased???


Well Microcock is run buy a bunch of ****'s and

[image removed - neo]


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Luke688 said:


> Well at least you know what your buying when you make your own PC, And your not paying over the odds for hardware/software you dont even want (Kinnect, constant subscription for live and tons of Ads ect ect).
> 
> Also for anyone interested they released some of the specs. Looks pretty average to me for a "Next gen" system considering you could build a better PC for less then the estimated launch price.
> 
> ...


Average? Are you serious? You do realise that most PC games run at max settings on a mere 4gbs of ram, right? And very few PCs have 8 cores. Both systems can out muscle PC for a while especially the PS4.

If they build a system to wow types that don't know technology, it would retail for 1000 bucks and no one would buy it. The specs are fine.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

_



Average? Are you serious? You do realise that most PC games run at max settings on a mere 4gbs of ram, right? And very few PCs have 8 cores. Both systems can out muscle PC for a while especially the PS4.

If they build a system to wow types that don't know technology, it would retail for 1000 bucks and no one would buy it. The specs are fine.

Click to expand...

_ I would call it average yes, i built my comp for £600 last year and its still got better specs than the "next gen" xbox one, not to mention I dont have to pay a penny for software and games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Theologic said:


> The only features I truly appreciated in the X1 conference was Skype, multitasking, and more servers. The controller could be pretty cool too, but I'd have to play with one first.
> 
> As for evolved gaming, CoD has better graphics yaaayy -_- Nothing else was mentioned that will make for more enjoyable gaming experiences. If I'm being honest, I was very disappointed they didn't announce at least one big exclusive, I mean they supposedly have 15 right? We couldn't see one? I mean a good one lol and not Quantum Break.
> 
> They should have mentioned what they'll do with Avatars and gaming profiles. Some more customization would be cool. Oh and the heightened friends list max is pretty exciting.


Did you know that someone on the development team literally confirmed after the conference that they were going to use the same engine again? Funny, they said they were building a new engine from the ground up and then someone flat out says that it's too hard to build a new engine. Basically, they lied, and you should _never_ lie to make your product look better than it really is.

And apparently the graphics displayed in the trailer were mostly fake and a result of tricks used to make it appear better. In a picture, someone pointed out in a jungle that the sun was on the right but the sunbeams were coming from the left.

There were a couple of exclusives announced after the conference. I think one of them is called Ryse. Forza is probably another one. Rare is supposedly going to show off a new game in an older franchise. So that's 4 out of 15, two of them being older.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Specs are dumb. Traditionally the weaker consoles have always sold better than their competition for a variety of reasons. The PS3 was supposed to be this super powerful juggernaut of a machine and that thing sunk to the bottom of the ocean faster than a rock monster. The extra power didn't amount to much considering that they lost almost every promised exclusive they had in favour of multiplatform development.

I'm saying don't complain that much about the specs. Nobody wants to buy an expensive system. Complain about every other useless feature that could potentially get in the way of playing the games. Did you know that people who were watching the stream on their 360s had it pause and shut off a few times because their kinect responded to what the guys in the conference were saying? I'm serious. Check out this link.

http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/21/4353010/kinect-trouble-xbox-one-reveal


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Reports are coming out about how the trade-in system will work in retail stores:


> A gamer walks into a retailer and hands over the game they wish to sell. This will only be possible at retailers who have agreed to Microsoft's T&Cs and more importantly integrated Microsoft's cloud-based Azure pre-owned system into its own.
> 
> The game is then registered as having been traded-in on Microsoft's system. The consumer who handed it over will subsequently see the game wiped from their account - hence the until now ambiguous claim from Phil Harrison that the Xbox One would have to 'check in' to Microsoft's servers every 24 hours.
> 
> The retailer can then sell the pre-owned game at whatever price they like, although as part of the system the publisher of the title in question will automatically receive a percentage cut of the sale. As will Microsoft. The retailer will pocket the rest.


http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/publ...of-xbox-one-pre-owned-sales-at-retail/0116137


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sigh

I wish I could say I didn't expect this, but Microsoft has been steadily evolving from an electronics and software manufacturer into a sci-fi-esque evil corporation dedicated to manipulating and spying on it's consumers in the most intrusive ways possible. I honestly wouldn't be surprised to learn that they have a R&D team working on mind control tech, of course if it turns out anything like the kinect I don't think we'll have much to worry about.

The success of Xbox One will be the death of my faith in the average consumer.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like Sony will retake the throne this time around. The Wii-U has totally squandered their head start and reactions to the new Xbox have been generally negative from the start.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Looks like Sony will retake the throne this time around. The Wii-U has totally squandered their head start and reactions to the new Xbox have been generally negative from the start.


On the contrary, amazon sales for Wii U in the UK have apparently boosted over 800% as a result of the Xbox One announcement. I'm serious, look it up online. I think that means the amazon rank rose or something like that. I haven't been paying much attention. Though the percentage doesn't mean much, it is interesting that stock rose for Sony after the conference and Wii U sales went up. I just find that funny.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I found this to be rather saying about the current situation - Microsoft really has their work cut out for them before E3 and the launch later this year:

http://uk.gamespot.com/twitter-battle/xbox-vs-ps4/


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Anybody else notice microsoft's stock drop and sony's stock go sky high


I saw a report on that somewhere, no suprise though. Microssoft screwed up, big time. I didn't like the way they repond to the fans opinions about the console. they had this deall with it and buy on console attitude. I forgot the link to that.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Milco said:


> I found this to be rather saying about the current situation - Microsoft really has their work cut out for them before E3 and the launch later this year:
> 
> http://uk.gamespot.com/twitter-battle/xbox-vs-ps4/


that graph thing has been going for a while now. it had a similar percentage ratio before the conference so it looks like things haven't changed much.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> that graph thing has been going for a while now. it had a similar percentage ratio before the conference so it looks like things haven't changed much.


I'm not sure when it started - only saw it after the Xbox One reveal.
But it's going more and more in favour of the PS4.
This is how the map looked on the 22nd (so apparently all of Africa has since turned :um):










The Champions League final is tomorrow evening and PlayStation is one of the main sponsors. While there isn't the same kind of advertisement culture surrounding it as there is the SuperBowl, it's still an opportunity for Sony to get people excited about the PS4, and today they launched an ad campaign in UK news papers linking PS4 and Champions League and promising a 2013 launch, which was previously unknown for Europe.

There's quite a lot of excitement for PS4 and for the games next gen will bring in general, but it's really hard to find people who are excited about the new Xbox.
Have to hope they can start turning it around at E3.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yea gamespot were saying it was all blue just before the conference apart from germany where it was dominated by xbox.
dunno about the legitimacy of countries which don't have much access to the internet let alone many people having the funds to buy next gen. seems a bit... iffy.there can't be many votes in comparison, but a vote is a vote, and i'm guessing if people want something its not surprising it would be ps4 right now.


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

> I would call it average yes, i built my comp for £600 last year and its still got better specs than the "next gen" xbox one, not to mention I dont have to pay a penny for software and games.


You can't compare console specs to PC specs though because PCs have to share the power to the OS and other programs. You ever try playing a game like Rage on a PC with 512MBs of Ram like the Xbox 360 and Ps3 have? Good luck, because it's not happening. Closed consoles can easily out power a PC with the same specs.

The only thing average about those console specs is the clock speed, and that's because they don't want to have a pricing disaster like the PS3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is something else that people need to realize. Ask this question: When revealing a new gaming console, who is the target audience for the event? It's people like you and me who play games regularly and are dedicated enough to watch an event like this. In turn, what was the audience for this event made up of? Again, gamers. 

So why did people react so negatively? It's because the audience felt ignored. I really am sick of certain people trying to tell me that they did the right thing by ignoring games and focusing on this TV experience. Chances are that if the audience for this event consisted of people that actually cared about it, then people would have reacted more positively. But guess what? That's not what happened.

And please don't give me this "It was a hardware reveal" excuse because even during a hardware reveal, you need to show us what that hardware is actually capable of in regards to games, not just a couple of short, crappy teasers. The whole point of next gen hardware is to show us how it changes and innovates the game (not just in terms of graphics). Focusing on TV kinectivity is not the way to go about it. 

I know E3 is close. I know they're saving their big guns for it. That doesn't mean they couldn't have shown at least one game or two (not Call of Duty) that showed us how it played and how the hardware influences the game. Hell, they might as well just have waited until E3 and showed us all of this stuff. Didn't this conference feel like it was dragged out for anybody else? It's like they really didn't have anything more to show beyond what we saw, so they took what little they had and tried to extend it as much as possible. They could have just included some of this as a small part of their conference, but I guess they want to make room for their Nicki Minaj concert.

I'm over it for the most part now, but I'm really tired of people ignoring my points just because they don't care about games or are trying to be apologists. Games are a part of the hardware experience and they should have focused more time on it.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

The ONLY way XBOXONE will win next gen (and I think it's *highly* likely they'll do this, they tested it out last year) is if they offer the xboxone for $199 with a 2 yr contract subscription to xbox live gold & other monthly service charges (guessing around $25 a month, Reason for their "always online" deal) , While ps4 will cost $200 more.

But PS4 will be the superior system. 
Gaming developers are saying that the xboxone is a whole generation ahead of top notch gaming pc's and that the ps4 is %50 stronger then xboxone being able to run all games at 60 fps while xbox running 30fps, crazy.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Neo said:


> Please no gifs/images/videos with inappropriate language/content. Thanks.


We can't do those anymore? Bummer. Those are the best


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> The ONLY way XBOXONE will win next gen (and I think it's *highly* likely they'll do this, they tested it out last year) is if they offer the xboxone for $199 with a 2 yr contract subscription to xbox live gold & other monthly service charges (guessing around $25 a month, Reason for their "always online" deal) , While ps4 will cost $200 more.
> 
> But PS4 will be the superior system.
> *Gaming developers are saying that the xboxone is a whole generation ahead of top notch gaming pc's and that the ps4 is %50 stronger then xboxone being able to run all games at 60 fps while xbox running 30fps, crazy.*


Those developers are morons. The only reason they're saying that is to get people who know nothing about technology psyched up to buy the system. There have been a few people saying that it just isn't true.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> But PS4 will be the superior system.
> Gaming developers are saying that the xboxone is a whole generation ahead of top notch gaming pc's and that the ps4 is %50 stronger then xboxone being able to run all games at 60 fps while xbox running 30fps, crazy.


I suspect 360 owners will buy an XBOX One and PS3 owners will buy a PS4. People who own both will buy both. You have to do something very wrong to get masses of people to defect to the other system.

Neither system will be as good as top PC gaming rigs. The same hardware makers that make PC hardware make console hardware too. But by the time a console is manufactured the technology it's using is usually old. Remember the newest technology is alway very expensive. Consoles are made to be a cheaper and much more user friendly alternative to gaming PC's.

Very good comparison here X1 vs PS4 vs PC
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/156273-xbox-720-vs-ps4-vs-pc-how-the-hardware-specs-compare



> In comparison to a modern PC, you can probably guess how the Xbox One and PS4 compare. There's no direct comparison for the 8-core Jaguar CPU - AMD's own parts based on the Jaguar core, Kabini and Temash, are quad-core parts destined for ultrathins and tablets. From leaked benchmarks, the Jaguar core is around 10% faster than its predecessor (Bobcat). A dual-core Brazos (Bobcat core) about 10 times slower than the latest Ivy Bridge parts, in a very naive comparison. So, all in all, an 8-core Jaguar might manage about half the performance of a current-gen Core i7. The GPU comparison is easier: The Radeon 7790 is a $150 card.
> 
> In short, then, today's PCs will stomp all over the Xbox One (and PS4) in terms of raw computation power.


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> I suspect 360 owners will buy an XBOX One and PS3 owners will buy a PS4. People who own both will buy both. You have to do something very wrong to get masses of people to defect to the other system.
> 
> Neither system will be as good as top PC gaming rigs. The same hardware makers that make PC hardware make console hardware too. But by the time a console is manufactured the technology it's using is usually old. Remember the newest technology is alway very expensive. Consoles are made to be a cheaper and much more user friendly alternative to gaming PC's.
> 
> ...


^It doesn't matter because most games are made for consoles first. Plus you left out a very critical part of the article: *"Likewise, games will probably look better on consoles for a few years, and then PCs will probably pull back ahead."* So yeah, even they say that the PS4 and Xbox One will be a head of PC. Like I said, most games run at max on 4GBs of Ram on PC and most games at max settings would be considered next gen. By the time max setting require 8GBs of Ram, it could be mid gen or later. The Ps4 and Xbox One are beast, no doubt about it.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> *Neither system will be as good as top PC gaming rigs.* The same hardware makers that make PC hardware make console hardware too. But by the time a console is manufactured the technology it's using is usually old. Remember the newest technology is alway very expensive. Consoles are made to be a cheaper and much more user friendly alternative to gaming PC's.


 Sure it will. A Top rig PC runs about 8gb of ram, That ram & cpu power is shared with other programs and the O.S running in the background.

Nextgen consoles (at least ps4 since xbox will be running windows, TV apps, & 2 others O.S) will be running 8gb of ram focused on mostly GAMES ONLY, very little on background stuff. That **** will tear PC apart for a good while. More power is focused on the game itself with consoles.

I think launch/early titles like COD, Infamous, ect will look the same or even a little worst then PCs games but once ps4/xbox exclusives start coming out about a year in when they learn how to tweak **** for the consoles only it'll show. Even early Xbox360/ps3 exclusives looked better then most PC games at first a while for this gen till around crysis and that was below the specs of real gaming pcs then. They're starting above this time....it's over.

They'll have to place catch up, That's almost a guaranteed.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Sure it will. A Top rig PC runs about 8gb of ram, That ram & cpu power is shared with other programs, and the OS running in the background.
> 
> Nextgen consoles (at least ps4 since xbox will be running windows, apps, & 2 others O.S) will be running 8gb of ram focused on mostly GAMES ONLY, verry little on background stuff. That **** will tear PC apart for a good while. More power is focused on the game itself with consoles.


Most of the work is done by the GPU. When playing a PC game in full screen the video card is fully dedicated to the game. With multi core CPU's background tasks are no problem.

Don't worry the next gen consoles will be far far better than what you have now. But if you expect it to outdo a PC you'll be disappointed.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

By the way guys, I wouldn't count on either system selling out at launch like some people are betting on. A new console launch consists of several things: Hype, fanboyism, haters, negativity and speculation. It's usually those who are most dedicated that will run out and by a new system right away, and those people are a minority compared to the many others that do buy the system eventually. I'm talking about the people who love the brand so much that they're willing to camp outside of a store in the cold to get it first. But what about everybody else? Are they even going to care enough to buy new systems?

I've been predicting for a while that the new consoles are going to have a lackluster start. Hell, the next Call of Duty game is going to be made available on current platforms, and since most of those users are already on the 360 and PS3, is it going to be enough to entice them to new platforms? We'll have to wait and see, but personally, I don't think so. The COD audience is pretty stupid, but I don't think most of them are dumb enough to waste money on new systems just to play it. 

Not to mention that, at least with the PS4 so far, I haven't seen any huge potential system selling games, and I'm talking about games that will make a large majority of potential buyers feel as if they need to own the system. Please don't say Killzone because I looked at the numbers and they're nowhere near as high as they could be for an exclusive, especially when compared to Halo. Halo 4 alone outsold just about every Killzone game so far, and that was just released last year.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope you're right about the not selling out part. I'll wake up 7am for one but im not camping. Im looking forward to Killzone & Infamous launch titles but yeah your right both consoles need some huge titles for release. 

Xbox only needs to announce either Halo & Gears of war for release titles, That's all. (huge sellers)

PS4 needs to work a lil harder announce GTA5 exclusive content/huge add ons, Final Fantasy, Grand Turismo, & Finally bring back some classic **** like Jax & Dexter or Syphon Filter as exclusives as release/early titles at E3 to make **** really interesting..


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I think they will sell out at launch unless they price over $400. The reason I think they'll sell out is because it's been so long since new consoles have been released. And since then the market has grown considerably and technology has improved greatly.

Also gamers have become older and have more money this time.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

and the nextgen console holy war finally begins...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Did you know that someone on the development team literally confirmed after the conference that they were going to use the same engine again? Funny, they said they were building a new engine from the ground up and then someone flat out says that it's too hard to build a new engine. Basically, they lied, and you should _never_ lie to make your product look better than it really is.
> 
> And apparently the graphics displayed in the trailer were mostly fake and a result of tricks used to make it appear better. In a picture, someone pointed out in a jungle that the sun was on the right but the sunbeams were coming from the left.
> 
> There were a couple of exclusives announced after the conference. I think one of them is called Ryse. Forza is probably another one. Rare is supposedly going to show off a new game in an older franchise. So that's 4 out of 15, two of them being older.


Smh that's terrible, sort of pathetic too (in regards to CoD)

I heard that a M$ employee was mentioning how "They haven't seen anything yet" to other people at the conference.

Oh and don't forget Halo... Gametrailers made a couple videos mentioning what they'd like to see for next gen Gears of War and Crackdown and so that could be a sign but I suppose we can't count them in just yet. Regardless, I'm sure many of the exclusives are for the silly kinect.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> I hope you're right about the not selling out part. I'll wake up 7am for one but im not camping. Im looking forward to Killzone & Infamous launch titles but yeah your right both consoles need some huge titles for release.
> 
> Xbox only needs to announce either Halo & Gears of war for release titles, That's all. (huge sellers)
> 
> PS4 needs to work a lil harder announce GTA5 exclusive content/huge add ons, Final Fantasy, Grand Turismo, & Finally bring back some classic **** like Jax & Dexter or Syphon Filter as exclusives as release/early titles at E3 to make **** really interesting..


Halo 5 probably won't be a release title considering it came out a bit more than a few months ago. 343 actually just announced a Halo project called "Bootcamp"..that could be a Halo launch title. Gears of War is a slight possibility, but EPIC has been working on a title called "Fortnite" ever since GoW3. I wouldn't be surprised if Fortnite was a launch title for the X1.

I agree with you though, if X1 gets a serious Gears of War and Halo they will have millions lined up just for that. It's too bad GoW and Halo aren't at their pinnacle dominance anymore.

Sony has nothing to worry about. They already announced some big franchises making a return and "The Last of Us" will probably win them over plenty of fans despite it being a PS3 game. At the moment being, Sony is smashing on MS when it comes to both quality exclusives and number of exclusives..most of which I doubt will die off anytime soon. I have faith in Sony..not so much MS...I think MS will be mostly about new IPs this year and they better hope they represent at E3.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I suspect 360 owners will buy an XBOX One and PS3 owners will buy a PS4. People who own both will buy both. You have to do something very wrong to get masses of people to defect to the other system.


I'm so confused as to whether or not you've been trolling lol but anyways...

I doubt most people have that type of loyalty to..yah know...something that plays video games. Before this Gen, I never played an Xbox, I owned and loved the PS2. This gen, I've never played a PS3, I've only owned an Xbox 360. I loved the Xbox 360 at first, but with the arrival of the Kinect, the Tiles Dashboard, and the increasing of my gaming industry knowledge I have already switched over to the PS4. Honestly, I think it's silly to associate yourself with a specific console and I have faith that many people will...

A. Follow the trend (people will buy what their friends already own) It's up to Sony and MS to get their consoles in the hands of consumers first

B. Pick the console that has the best games

C. Pick whichever suits their budget best

or

D..... be a fanboy lol

I mean some people are quite content with their current gaming experiences and for those..they either wont buy a next gen console at all, they will just stick with the same company, or they will choose whichever has the best OS and online service. Again, these are only people who are easily amused in regards to gaming. I myself, would like an very amped up gaming experience.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

^ Some ppl are that loyal to brands no matter what lol. I think xbox loyalty will decrease though after this unless they pull something for E3.

But Yea i was a huge xbox fan during xbox & early xbox360 life (still miss halo & gears tho) but once i've seen the gameplay to uncharted and killzone 2 on youtube i switched the verry next day. I think sony was the first to master "Cinematic" gameplay with mgs4, uncharted 2, heavy rain & ractchet & clank and make it looks like you're watching a movie except for a game. That's why i really switeched.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't get platform loyalty either. I was actually planning on buying a 360 and even considered it over the PS3. I just went with PS3 because I realized that it had the majority of games that the Xbox had, as well as support for downloadable PS1 and PS2 games, and it had more interesting exclusives. Basically, PS3 had more to offer me as a consumer, especially now that the price is more than fair compared to what it was in the beginning. I could have bought a 360, but what would be the point now? I've been trying to limit the amount of games I buy because I'm not going to have the time to play every single game that comes out anyways, so I'd rather just save my money.

Regardless of how I feel about any company, I buy whatever product that I feel meets my needs as a consumer. Those who are loyal to the brand are much smaller in comparison to someone like me, and if the brand becomes damaged, you can bet that a lot of people are going to abandon it.

Also, there is power in popularity. Whatever console has more exposure and popularity is going to be the one that dominates in sales, and at this current moment in time, that's probably going to the PS4, that is, if consoles end up selling well next gen. I think Microsoft has time to fix the mess they've made at E3, but they can't just throw their cards on the table and act like they've already won. They need to play it cool and come up with a good strategy this time. I guess we'll see what they do in the next few months.

By the way, I wish Microsoft would drop the name Xbox and come up with something else. I've always hated it :b


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy ****


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

AngelClare said:


>


lol I love that guy. :lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Theologic said:


> Regardless, I'm sure many of the exclusives are for the silly kinect.


never thought about that, really hope not...
would definitely love to see a good GOW and halo title included and I agree, xboxone needs it.

re; gaming loyalty.

personally I am a gamer, so I go with what I want in regards to games. if I had the money I might go for both. before either nintendo,sony or ms revealed their new consoles I was more set on the idea of going with xbox for next gen. I wasn't happy with ps3 personally and it wasn't for me. I would have bought a 360 at the beginning of the current gen but I refused to buy a product with such a high failure rate on principle.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> lol I love that guy. :lol


What amazes me about that guy is how he is totally not self-conscious.

@Theologic: I think console gamers are very loyal. That's why you have all these fanboy wars. Fanboys are irrational so they will just argue that their console is better no matter the facts.

But the reality is that Xbox One and PS4 will be nearly identical as gaming machines. The main difference will be the exclusives. If you're not a PS gamer you don't care about the next uncharted. If you're not a xbox gamer you don't care about Halo or Forza.

What I don't understand is all the complaining about the Xbox One. They're giving you a kinect and media center at dirt cheap rates on top of a great gaming machine. It's still a gaming machine.

Would it have been a more powerful gaming machine if they just focused on gaming? Marginally. If you're a gaming enthusiast you know that there is a point at which you're paying a lot of money for relatively minor improvement. It's that way with all high fidelity electronics.

The reality is enhanced kinect + google tv features make xbox one a great deal. I bought the ps3 because with it's blu-ray player it was a great deal.

I think people are missing that point.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> What amazes me about that guy is how he is totally not self-conscious.


my perception is the opposite and that really he's actually just playing up to the camera. sometimes it feels a bit scripted or rehearsed which at first really did make me cringe a bit, but I think he's got rather good and creative with some of his vids.



AngelClare said:


> The reality is enhanced kinect + google tv features make xbox one a great deal. I bought the ps3 because with it's blu-ray player it was a great deal.


yep, despite me not enjoying the ps3 as much as I could have for a gaming console its been a pretty good and faithful media player. i've enjoyed watching my dvds and blu rays on it as well as streaming content from netflix and using the bbc iplayer applications.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> What amazes me about that guy is how he is totally not self-conscious.
> 
> @Theologic: I think console gamers are very loyal. That's why you have all these fanboy wars. Fanboys are irrational so they will just argue that their console is better no matter the facts.
> 
> ...


Then why are you here? You've obviously proven to us that you don't care about games because you keep talking about media center and blu-ray capabilities, stuff that many people already have with other devices. You're arguing a pointless argument. And did you know that these TV centric features aren't even going to be available to those outside of the US, at least initially? Check this article.

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-live-tv-only-available-in-the-us-at-launch

It also says that these features don't even come with the system, so guess what? That means you have to buy extra garbage in order to make it work, so no, you aren't getting a great deal. Isn't that just the least bit ****ed up to you? You would think that a company focusing so hugely on capabilities like this would actually, you know, support them at launch? That's just utterly moronic.

Please stop trying to argue this because you obviously don't know what you're talking about. Microsoft has made it totally clear that games are not their main focus with this new box, just an overglorified media center that isn't even going to be available with the system. Stop saying that we should be happy because it's still going to be about games with extra features. Those extra features aren't even the beginning of the problem. This was the absolute worst console reveal in the last several years and if you continue to deny that, then you support the death of gaming. I am dead serious when I claim that too.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> yep, despite me not enjoying the ps3 as much as I could have for a gaming console its been a pretty good and faithful media player. i've enjoyed watching my dvds and blu rays on it as well as streaming content from netflix and using the bbc iplayer applications.


Exactly. I bought my PS3 because it was the cheapest and best blu-ray player available. The Xbox-One will be a blu-ray player + media center + kinect + gaming machine.

Sony and Microsoft can't really outdo each other in the gaming department because the people who actually make gaming hardware are AMD/Intel/Nvidia. So if you're choosing between a PS4 and a Xbox one the factors will be:

1. Price
2. Exclusive titles
3. Extra features (like media center / blu-ray / streaming gameplay)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> Exactly. I bought my PS3 because it was the cheapest and best blu-ray player available. The Xbox-One will be a blu-ray player + media center + kinect + gaming machine.


yea thats how I see it. I love gaming and games but I don't have much interest in what sony are doing,I've really been wanting to get into the xbox franchises as they actually look like they appeal to me. as long as the games are catered to for the xbox then I see it as being a system where I get a lot more bang for my buck. also i'm interested in kinect for its potential for things like exercise.I found ps3's exercise games with the move incredibly underwhelming and the reviews I read mentioned how the 360 excelled in comparison. if the xboxone doesn't deliver then I might consider the option of a 360 since I hear they sorted the failure rate of the hardware (eventually!) and I have a lot of games to catchup with.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Please stop trying to argue this because you obviously don't know what you're talking about. Microsoft has made it totally clear that games are not their main focus with this new box, just an overglorified media center that isn't even going to be available with the system.


I want to try to understand your point of view. We both agree that the xbox one will play games. We both agree that the xbox one will play games with far better fidelity than the previous generation. We both agree that CURRENTLY the 360 and ps3 already do more than just play games.

And hopefully can we both agree that there is a price point at which spending more money on hardware brings you diminishing returns in terms of graphics?

It sounds to me like you're saying Microsoft should get rid of these extra features which appeal to a broader range of consumers and spend more money on hardware to improve framerates by 10%. Keep in mind this is a market where the Wii did very well with terrible hardware.

I want to understand, if you were Microsoft what would you have done better, keeping in mind that your goal is to sell more consoles?

(Note: That games are revealed at E3 by the game companies that own them. )


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> What amazes me about that guy is how he is totally not self-conscious.
> 
> @Theologic: I think console gamers are very loyal. That's why you have all these fanboy wars. Fanboys are irrational so they will just argue that their console is better no matter the facts.
> 
> ...


I agree that many people are fanboys, my assertion was that MOST people aren't. Your comment seemed to imply that you believed most people would be loyal and stick with their current systems and I disagree. Only, a minority of people are "fanboys". I'm confident that most core gamers simply love games.

Also, they are not identical consoles. They are identical spec wise. The Kinect is practically a part of the system now and the online features and restrictions for the X1 are so significant that, to me, it's a very different buy.

Though, the exclusives are probably the most important aspect for core gamers.

PS: you keep stating that the features of the Kinect and TV for the X1 are being overlooked...they aren't, a lot of people simply don't care. Plenty of people hate the Kinect and what it entails and what good is TV and bonus features for someone who has a set up right next to a computer and doesn't care about TV?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> Holy ****


That was so page 6, bro


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> And did you know that these TV centric features aren't even going to be available to those outside of the US, at least initially? Check this article.


I'd be surprised if it ever comes to Denmark in any meaningful way.
I suppose maybe the chances are better than the tv/multimedia on 360, because MS don't need the rights themselves, but simple act like an indexing service, but then again..
Most people have cable tv that don't require any box - just plug it in the tv and go. Xbox One can't do anything to augment that.
And even if you're lucky enough to have a cable or satellite box from a company that MS decides to support, chances are it won't support HDMI-CEC, so the Xbox can't communicate with it over the cable and you'll have to use IR blasters which I've only heard bad things about.

This has some interesting info on it:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=560619


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I agree that many people are fanboys, my assertion was that MOST people aren't. Your comment seemed to imply that you believed most people would be loyal and stick with their current systems and I disagree. Only, a minority of people are "fanboys". I'm confident that most core gamers simply love games.
> 
> Also, they are not identical consoles. They are identical spec wise. The Kinect is practically a part of the system now and the online features and restrictions for the X1 are so significant that, to me, it's a very different buy.
> 
> ...


It's not just fanboys loyal to consoles. There are also gamers loyal to certain exclusive series. If you're an xbox gamer you may want to play the next gen Halo, Forza or Gears of War. If you're a PS3 owner it's Killzone, GT6, Uncharted etc. And you're used to xbox live you're not going to like the shift to ps4. You also need your friends to go with you.

I just think that brand loyalty will be very strong for the above reasons. That's just my opinion. I could be wrong. None of us can perfectly predict consumer behavior.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> It's not just fanboys loyal to consoles. There are also gamers loyal to certain exclusive series. If you're an xbox gamer you may want to play the next gen Halo, Forza or Gears of War. If you're a PS3 owner it's Killzone, GT6, Uncharted etc. And you're used to xbox live you're not going to like the shift to ps4. You also need your friends to go with you.
> 
> I just think that brand loyalty will be very strong for the above reasons. That's just my opinion. I could be wrong. None of us can perfectly predict consumer behavior.


I agree with you. I think the loyalty more often rest with the games and not the consoles though. We'll have to wait and see what everyone unveils at E3. I really want a new Gears of War (a good one this time lol)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I was thinking about how it would work when your console has to be online and has to be connected to the internet - not always, granted, but every so often (24h?) for DRM purposes.

And it got me thinking if we really are at a place yet where that kind of console is viable, never mind desirable. So I looked up the most recent numbers I could on Xbox 360 sales and Xbox Live account numbers.
According to those, Microsoft have sold *76 million consoles*, but only *46 million have an Xbox Live account*. Basic Xbox Live accounts are free and you can have many on a single console. I have maybe 5 or 6 that friends have used when we've played games.
I have to think Microsoft knows these numbers better than anyone, but I cannot make them make sense. Why would anybody want to prevent 30+ million people from buying your console? Or do they think they can make up for those people with the TV functionality?

http://www.geekwire.com/2013/microsoft-24m-kinect-sensors-sold-xbox-live-reaches-46m-members/


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I somehow get the feeling that Microsoft isn't really going to implement a permanent online functionality into the system in order to get it to work. The worst they'll probably do is give the publisher the option to put it in, but I guess we'll see. Xbox One is going to be an American targeted console, for the most part, and not everybody in the US has the kind of stable online that would work for the system. But I guess you never know with Microsoft.

There have been reports recently that PS4 will implement similar features. If that happens, then I'm done. I don't care what games come out for the systems. If they really do implement features like this, then I'm not supporting them. Simple as that. I would hope that PS4 wouldn't be like that because I'm actually interested in getting it eventually, but consumers have to speak up and vote with their wallets. These consoles are already on shaky grounds and implementing features like this isn't going to help them sell.

I'm pretty much over Xbox One now. Others are still angry, but it's not worth getting upset about to me now. I'll still have my games and I still have potential platforms to play them on. But if I get angry, it's only because I want to see companies improve and come out with something amazing. I really do love video games and I love to see how developers can push the limits of what we thought were possible to give us amazing, unique experiences, just like how it was when I was a kid. It just annoys me and many others when companies like Microsoft think the future of gaming is exclusive DLC and shooters. 

That's why I like the Wii U. People can say whatever they want and claim it has outdated graphics (funny how graphics that were once considered good are now considered crap) but I really like the controller. It takes a lot of courage to go against the mainstream and I feel like this can offer experiences that you probably aren't going to get on other consoles, for the most part at least. I've become a big fan of dual screen gaming since the DS and I feel like it's the one thing that Sony and Microsoft should be ripping off from Nintendo. That's why it also makes me sad that the Wii's potential was never fully realized in favour of graphics on the other consoles. I'm sure the U is going to suffer the same fate, but at least those few games that utilize the unique features well will be great games. That's all I ask for.

In any case, I'm just worried about next gen gaming.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I somehow get the feeling that Microsoft isn't really going to implement a permanent online functionality into the system in order to get it to work.


You don't have to be online 24/7, but you do need to be online every so often. And they have said very clearly and repeatedly that the console is designed for people who are always online.


> We could have made another offline console, but then offline would have been the lowest common denominator design point for developers. We chose to take the progressive path.


http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/27/43...none-the-risks-of-an-internet-required-gaming



CrimsonTrigger said:


> There have been reports recently that PS4 will implement similar features. If that happens, then I'm done.


The PS4 won't have an online requirement at all. That is, unless Sony go back on their word.


> [Y]ou can go offline totally. Social is big for us, but we understand there are some people who are anti-social! So if you don't want to connect to anyone else, you can do that.


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-02-21-playstation-4-does-not-require-an-internet-connection

The question I've been seeing a lot of online today is about what kind of DRM PS4 might be using and how they will deal with the second hand games market.
I'm not sure exactly how DRM would work on a console you never have to connect to the internet, but apparently there is one.. at least that's what people say.

I love video games and have always considered myself a console gamer at heart.
I want the companies to do well and I want there to be good games to play, but I also want it to happen in an appropriate manner.
I don't want severe restrictions on how I play and I don't want intrusive advertising or data collection.
But all 3 companies have games I really love to play and I'd be sad if I had to miss out on those just because the console is messed up.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

A developer from Donkey Kong 64 revealed recently why the expansion pack was included with the game. It wasn't put in there to make the graphics better, but it was included because there was a game breaking bug that would cause the game to randomly crash without it. It even cost them a fortune to do so. Here's the link.

http://www.gamexplain.com/article-1...nkey-kong-64-required-the-expansion-pack.html

I call that being truly dedicated. If that were to happen today (and it does often), they'd just rush it out and patch it later. Microsoft probably wouldn't have given them that option.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to work at a Gamestop in a low income neighborhood and many of the custormers there are going to be none too happy about this 24 hour online check requirement. Many of them don't always have an internet connection. I'm also curious as to how Gamestop will handle Mircrosoft taking a piece of the used games action since thats where most of their money comes from.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> On the contrary, amazon sales for Wii U in the UK have apparently boosted over 800% as a result of the Xbox One announcement. I'm serious, look it up online. I think that means the amazon rank rose or something like that. I haven't been paying much attention. Though the percentage doesn't mean much, it is interesting that stock rose for Sony after the conference and Wii U sales went up. I just find that funny.


Thats surprising, but I wonder how long it will last. I've read that 3rd part companies like EA don't want to support the Wii-U and if Sony can price their system competitively with Nintendo's, then I don't think they'll be able to survive on first party support alone like they did before. I won't be surprised if we see a price drop before the end of this year, just like the 3ds was forced to do once the Vita was released.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Microsoft really screwed up with the XBOX one.

and I guess this is just the human business nature in the world of video games--that the third console is always the bad one; the one that is made too ambitious, or expensive, or just insults the intelligence of its user base. Here are some examples:

Nintendo - N64
Sega - Saturn
Sony - PS3
MS - Xbox one

It's like they think they could do no wrong after their 2nd console, and then they screw it up and alienate their user base.

The Xbox is no longer a video game system, it's some kind of TV + advertising machine. and it shows the true reason why MS entered video games to begin with.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I may seem like an old timer but the days of the great console gaming are over especially when trash consoles like this keeps coming out. I would rather buy a PS4 (btw indie game developers are supporting PS4 over Xbox). I just want to pop into a game cartridge/disc and play a game.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Sonys reaction:


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> Sonys reaction:


Lmao, even bungie said they think no one at Sony lost any sleep over the Xbox one. That's ****ed up when your exclusive devs say that.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> Lmao, even bungie said they think no one at Sony lost any sleep over the Xbox one. That's ****ed up when your exclusive devs say that.


Bungie isn't exclusive anymore. Their making their new game for every platform. There might be some bitterness over at Bungie I would imagine.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I won't be surprised if we see a price drop before the end of this year, just like the 3ds was forced to do once the Vita was released.


Not true. The real reason the 3DS had a price drop was because they overpriced it in the beginning since people responded positively to it when it was first revealed, so they assumed that people would pay a high price for it. That didn't happen, so they dropped the price to get the sales moving, which boosted sales for a while, but they dropped off again. Once the first party stuff started coming out, that's when it started seeing larger sales. If anything, the 3DS was competing against the DS rather than the Vita. It's not like the Vita was worth being scared of anyways since the DS managed to hold its own quite well against the PSP.

And I'm sorry, but who gives a **** about EA? It's funny how people will complain about how horrible EA games are, yet when they announce that they aren't supporting a certain platform, suddenly it becomes a big issue. It might be an issue for Nintendo in terms of business, but for people like me who hate their games, that's perfectly fine. It's not getting tons of Western support, but I've seen a few Japanese exclusive games that I want to get.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Not true. The real reason the 3DS had a price drop was because they overpriced it in the beginning since people responded positively to it when it was first revealed, so they assumed that people would pay a high price for it. That didn't happen, so they dropped the price to get the sales moving, which boosted sales for a while, but they dropped off again. Once the first party stuff started coming out, that's when it started seeing larger sales. If anything, the 3DS was competing against the DS rather than the Vita. It's not like the Vita was worth being scared of anyways since the DS managed to hold its own quite well against the PSP.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but who gives a **** about EA? It's funny how people will complain about how horrible EA games are, yet when they announce that they aren't supporting a certain platform, suddenly it becomes a big issue. It might be an issue for Nintendo in terms of business, but for people like me who hate their games, that's perfectly fine. It's not getting tons of Western support, but I've seen a few Japanese exclusive games that I want to get.


The 3ds was overpriced from the beginning and in need of a price drop, but I don't think its an accident that they dropped their price not long after Sony announced theirs. The ds did outsell the psp pretty handily, but that doesn't mean they could just blow the Vita off. With the Vita being a lot more powerful of a system, Nintendo would have looked ridiculous still having the 3ds cost as much as it did.

On the EA thing, I just mentioned them because they were the only named publisher to publicly announce their unhappiness with the system, but the rumors are that a lot of publishers feel the same way. With rumors of the Playstation 4s price starting at around 400, the Wii-U will pretty much have to drop their price.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------

